# Choosing a new handsaw



## timberfell (Mar 22, 2003)

I am looking for advise on a new handsaw. I have been using a 13'' Felco that cuts decent. I keep in on my saddle along with my chiansaw during removals. Thinking of getting a 17'' but don't want to be lugging around anything I don't absolutely need. Like everyone else, I want to spend as little time as possible getting the small stuff out of the way. Maybe just a better 13'' will do the trick, curved or straight blade? What do you guys use in this situation.

Kurt


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 22, 2003)

Get a Silky and you will never use another brand. If you like the traditional fixed blade style, the Zubat is what the majority of climbers use. 

I prefer the folding type so I do not have to carry a scabbard. I have the 210mm Accel and the 300mm Gomboy. They are the best handsaws I've ever used.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm currently using a Corona 13" pony saw that I got from Home Depot for about $20. I'm inclined to agree with Brian, the Silky line of handsaws is the best to go with if you don't mind the extra cost. The Silky will be my next handsaw.


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 22, 2003)

*? for silky users*

Do the silky folding saws stay shut while your climbing? I tried a stihl folding handsaw and it kept coming open and snagging on rope or rainpants.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 22, 2003)

I've had no problem with my Silky folding saws. You can adjust the tension on the pivot by tightening or loosening the lockscrew that holds the blade. Mine have stayed put where I adjusted them without working loose.
I'm on the second blade on both the Accel and the Gomboy. I'm getting about 4-5 months out of a blade with regular use. (Try finding a replacement blade for those Coronas you buy in Home Depot!)


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 22, 2003)

Silky Zubat. It is a 13" curved pony saw. You can order one from Sherrill. I use the Zubat pole saw and love it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 23, 2003)

Silky!

I carry a straight bladed 300mm (12 inch I think) or 210mm gomtaro most of the time, and a masaru 360mm when its just to nice a day to start the chainsaw. If your working on a well spread tree and using not doing many large cuts (over 6inches) the masaru is what I carry, get good positioning and use both hands and its quicker than lightning. Any extra $ you spend on the saw is made up with the speed of the cutting and quality of finished work.
I use handsaws alot dismantling euc's if they are overhanging buildings or other targets, better control with cut and hold until the wood is big enough to merit the chainsaw.
If your going with a sheathed silky a few laps with duct tape around the part of the handle that goes into the sheath makes it less likey to go for a bottom of tree recon on its own. (makes it easier to find to) 
Last month I spent 6 hours doing a thin of a huge pohutakawa (really hard wood). Light harness, silky in hand (did like 10minutes with my noisy cutting friend at the end) Summers day, sea views and cool breeze which rocked the tree just rythemically enough to be soothing and having a small radio in the tree listening to tunes. Man that was a beautiful day.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 23, 2003)

Could you explain the duck tape thing? I'm not getting what you are talking about. Thanks in advance.

I agree with everyone else Silky is the only saw to consider, I use a zubat.


----------



## treeguy347 (Mar 23, 2003)

I've tried Snap-cut (cheap price, not the greatest cut) Corona (not bad) and Silky (WOW!) I really like my Gomtaro 300mm, it fits my hand perfectly, the rubber on the handle is nice and grippy, and it cuts like a dream. I've never had to put duct tape on it anywhere though.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 23, 2003)

Treeguy347, I too, was skeptical about wrapping duct tape on a new saw, but think about it, what tool(or anything else) couldn't be improved with some duct tape?
My question wasn't doubting that the duct tape would improve it, I was just wondering where to wrap the tape, and why?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 23, 2003)

Perhaps the duct tape is to be wrapped around the blade to protect the user from the sharp teeth. For some reason I still tend to scratch myself with my Silky about every third time I use it. Every time my boss sees blood on my arm he knows I've been using the handsaw.


----------



## treeguy347 (Mar 23, 2003)

Maybe where the handle meets the blade, like the thing that swords have. could tear the tape as you pull it off the roll, so you only get a 1/2" or however wide strip you want. Mike, I agree anything can be improved with duct tape  We patched a hole in our barge one year, It worked so well, we just left it till the end of the year


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 23, 2003)

A guy I woked with in NC had a straight blade Silky but the saw was kind of hard to get out. It has a different scabbard than the Zubat. I don't understad why it would fall out. I still like the scabbard that Sherrill sells (15929) better than the Zubat scabbard.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 23, 2003)

Even though I don't have any experience with it, I have heard good things about the Ibuki, which is a large Silky saw.


----------



## ramanujan (Mar 23, 2003)

i've used the corona handsaws a fair bit and i've borrowed a buddies silky for a climb or two but my favorite is a fanno 13" pony saw. perfect for what i use a handsaw for. nice wood handle, curved blade, and reasonably priced which i like in a handsaw since i've lost a few.

anyone had problems with the plastic silky scabbards breaking?


----------



## mikecross23 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treeclimber165 _
> *(Try finding a replacement blade for those Coronas you buy in Home Depot!) *



Come on Brian! I thought you had the Sherrill catalog memorized. They sell the same corona saw as home depot and offer replacement blades too (pg. 40 @ the top). I have the same one as Rich and like it, but don't take my word for it, it's the only hand saw I've ever used. 

-Mike-


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 23, 2003)

Even if Home Depot doesn't sell replacement blades, at $20 the Corona is still cheaper than the replacement Silky blade at $36.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 24, 2003)

Okay! I will explain the duct tape!

If you tip a silky sheath you have had for a while upside down the saw slides out. It doesnt happen often but when it does its a right pain in the ass as those little suckers can be tough to find in undergrowth or caught up in a big monterey.
So some duct tape around the part of the handle near the blade which goes partly into the sheath makes the fit tighter and makes it less likely to go for a trip down tree!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 24, 2003)

Here was one solution for silky scabbard from a while back.


----------



## treeguy347 (Mar 24, 2003)

How about leg scabbards vs.hanging them from your saddle?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 24, 2003)

I have a leg scabard, a zubat scabard, and a regular hanging scabard. Of the three, I like the regular hanging scabard best. All three have advantages and disadvantages. The leg scarbard looks cool but the strap can be irratating to your skin under the strap and it has a tendency to move down. The zubat scabard locks the blade in, but can be difficult to get out. The regular scabard is right there. You can pull the saw out without even looking, like a quick draw. It does fall out once in a while though.

I have not tried climbing with a folding saw. I use my handsaw a lot and I have a feeling opening and closing a folding saw 40 or 50 times a tree might be too much. Although they do have their advantages too, I'm sure.


----------



## treeguy347 (Mar 24, 2003)

You're right Mike, my first hand saw was a folding... pain in the rear IMO, I'll stick with the Gomtaro. A good hand saw definitely changes how you work. Sometimes I don't even pull a chainsaw up with me. Anything under a couple inches I can whip through faster than I can put muffs on, start the saw and hang it back up. 

Brandon


----------



## timberfell (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey thanks guys. Looks like I have it narrowed down between the zubat and the gomtaro, but it will definetly be a silky. The zubat is about 20$ more, and the gomtaro seems pretty popular, we'll see. Thanks for the info, this site is great!


----------



## Tim Gardner (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I just got the Zubat and I don't see where it's any faster than the other tri cut blades I've used.
> 
> It does have a nice handle and scabbard.
> ...




Check out every 7th tooth on the Zubat.  It out cuts my older handsaw.


----------



## scopulorum (Apr 1, 2003)

A Silky saw is a great investment. As far as 13" curved pruning saws go, you will not find a better saw. The 13" Zubat is very light and has a great feel. The blade runs thru the entire handle, resulting in great balance. You will require less energy to cut a limb with a Silky than a Corona or Fanno. Keep this in mind, as many new users of the Silky Zubat break the tip off or break the blade in two. The Silky Zubat comes with its own scabbard, it is a high quality plastic jobby, but I prefer to use a double pocket leather scabbard for climbing. We have a local supplier that sells lots of these for a fair price. Check out
www.canadianarborist.com


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 1, 2003)

TreeCo, I don't know if you were just tugging at our chains, but the Zubat is faster than any tri-cut I have used, and not by a little. Look at a thread I started called the Zubat test, I tested two brand new saws, a Zubat and an ARS. The Zubat kick a$$ and took names. The ARS tri cut is a dang fast saw too, but not by comparison to the Zubat.

If you really have a brand that is as fast as the Zubat, I'd love to hear about it. Heck, even if it's close. 

Do some timed cuts and let us know.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 2, 2003)

To me 25% is a big difference. That's 25% less work. 
Anyway, here's the thread. 
My comments were on page 3 of a long thread which is worth reading, I think that's what I linked. 
I too found about a 20% difference. Since that test, I've only replaced the blade once. I would guess they last about twice as long, which you need to take into consideration when talkiing about price.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike-
Thanks for linking that thread. I went back and re-read the whole thing and find it fascinating how many of our opinions changed over time. The first couple pages were from mid-2001, then the thread was revived in 10-2002. I think it's funny that two years later no one is questioning the superiority of the Silky saws- especially the Zubat.

Anyone still using their old Corona, ARS or Fanno?


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treeclimber165 _
> *Anyone still using their old Corona, ARS or Fanno?  *



I was, until I got my new Zubat last week. NICE.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 2, 2003)

Yeah, I'm still using and liking my Corona-but I'm ordering a Zubat.


----------



## mikecross23 (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *Yeah, I'm still using and liking my Corona-but I'm ordering a Zubat.  *



DITTO


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, the UPS man brung our first silky handsaws. Zubat and a Gomtaro. Bought time huh.

We have had the 21 footer for about a year now, Hayauchi which I am not happy with. The blade is nice but that is it. 


Too wet to dismantle trees today but I did try the new hand saws on a few trash trees in the woods lastnite. SWEET, I do worry about the Gomtaro scabbard.


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 12, 2003)

silky website, turn on those speakers...

http://www.silky.jp/en/index.html


----------



## mmayo (Aug 12, 2003)

*ibuki*

Yes sir.... I'm a believer- the ibuki is one tough mother. I've almost eliminated using a chain saw for prunes. Its drawback- to big for fine cuts. Answer- for me its carrying a smaller handsaw as well. I have to say its nice not hauling a chain saw around, though I do if there is a lot of large deadwood. Depends what I'm working on


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 13, 2003)

*Silky guy*

I, too, am a Silky Man. I quit using the top-handled chainsaws altogether about a year and a half ago. I like the Gomboy 300 mm with it's comfortable rubber handle, exceptional balance and 10% of the price of a Husky 335. 

I keep two around - one is for climbing and the other hangs off the chipper for more rustic use like, well, like using it as a machete. I don't recommend this with a new one, but an old worn-out handle with an old worn-out blade and I use this to sculpt over bushes in seconds. Also, if I'm going to get into some dirty stuff, I use the 'machete'.

I also like the Silky Root Saw - red handled 240 mm sheathed saw with a special chromated blade. Tough, tough little saw with a long lasting blade. I usually climb with both the folding Gomboy and the root saw. If I climb with just one and it finds its way to the ground, I feel rather naked up there with just a chainsaw. -TM-


----------



## ORclimber (Aug 14, 2003)

My zubat came this week, for the sale price figured nothing to lose. After all the hype was a bit dissapointed to actually have to pull the saw through the wood . After reading the above posts, think I'll add some other silky models to my arsenal.


----------



## ORclimber (Aug 14, 2003)

Brian, weren't you a folding saw guy? Why the switch? 

I've nicked myself a couple times with a chainsaw too, both times one handing, trying to control the cut limb w/ other hand.


----------



## TREETX (Aug 14, 2003)

Anyone packin' an Ibuki??


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 15, 2003)

I still use my fanno 1311. I do have a silky folding saw in my personal truck (sorry, dont know what style) that I won at a TCC. For work though, have been using Fanno for 9 yrs and am not changing now. Like they say, 'If it aint broke, dont fix it'.


----------



## mmayo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *Anyone packin' an Ibuki?? *



 Page up to find out!!


P.S.I love it!!


----------



## TREETX (Aug 15, 2003)

It is on my new toy list.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 15, 2003)

Brain, you need "before & after" set of pictures for Sean to put in next years catalog


----------



## moose (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *Anyone packin' an Ibuki?? *


 Got one about 2 months ago and I love it.


----------



## Rob Murphy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Still have an ARS*

Seems a Zubat would be the way to go....
Here's my home made scabard (not by me)


----------



## Rob Murphy (Aug 17, 2003)

*try again*

try again


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 17, 2003)

We use ARS and Fanno, about 13" to 14"

I like the curve blade for two reasons.

If I need to lightly snag a limb to pull it in, the curve holds it, whereas straight blades have let the limbs slip away.

Also, for fast clean-up on the ground for smaller work, I can snag limbs with my sawing hand and pass them to my other hand to stack and toss, saving 1/2 my time since I don't have to bend to the ground for each limb.

My saws are cutting tools and arm extensions.

I always use the laminated wood handles.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 17, 2003)

One thing we Zubat users know as fact, those folks who use a 13" ARS, Fanno or other brand, have never tried a Silky Zubat. We know this because, if they had, they would be Silky Zubat users.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 17, 2003)

I do the same thing M.D. Vaden It also helps snag that rope that is hanging just beyond my reach.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 17, 2003)

Maas, that's a maybe.

A lot of horticulturists I knew switched to the Felco hand pruners with pivoting handles, and so did I.

But 1 day with it proved it was a failure for my use because I use equipment different than a lot of people.

The handles on the Silky - in Photos, look like they may have a funky angle.

I'll check with a couple of guys around here to see if they have one I can try on a piece or two of branch and see how I like the pull.

I do know that rubber grips on almost every tool I've used are a pain for me. So that may be a factor to check out.

I prefer smooth handles with the protrusion behind the pinky finger to prevent loss of grip.

Its nice to be able to test everything though.


----------



## Froggy (Aug 17, 2003)

*Reply*

I like the Corona. It cuts quick and stays sharp for a while. I would like to try the Silky Ibuki. For the money the Corona is the ticket for me.
BB


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 17, 2003)

*Choosing new hand saw*

I tried a Silky Zubat , didn't care for it that much. I got no complaint about the cutting, it was the handle I didn't like. The grip is too small for my hand to get a good grip. Another thing I didn't like about the grip was it felt kinda mushy on the pull stroke.

The clip lock scabbard is a good feature, I found it to be a source of irritation once in the tree.

So here I am back to my Corona Pony. Since day 1 I've always liked this saw fits me perfect. The handle does catch on small branches and suckers now and then, so you have to kinda keep a watchful eye on it. I tried a piece of throwline to prevent this from happening but found it to be more trouble than helpful.

Maybe some day we will have perfect trees to climb and perfect tools to work with, but until that day arrives we will just have to make do with what we have .

I see where Silky has a saw similar to a Corona, the Ibuki, think I will give that one a try some day.

Ax-man


----------



## duff (Aug 18, 2003)

2 years of love with my Silky Zubat for all the aforementioned reasons.... but it's unwieldy for clean cuts with tight clearances...so I still carry the ARS tricut curved folding saw; for tight work, it's hard to beat. Does Silky have a little tight-work saw with similar attributes to the Zubat?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 18, 2003)

There was a small sheet of paper that came with my saws last week that show about 10 more types of Silky hand saws then you see in sherrils cat.


----------



## duff (Aug 18, 2003)

I checked out that site at http://www.silky.jp/en/product/pro.html ...
Did your pamphlet illustrate a small, curved, folding, sharpie? Like a pocket Zuboy maybe? I don't see the candidate on the Silky site.


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 18, 2003)

I have only seen straight bladed folders, I have a pocketboy and a Gomboy.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 18, 2003)

This outfit has wooden handled Silky hand saws. They come with wooden scabbards also. www.groworganic.com


Sorry Duff, I threw the pamplet out.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.D. Madman _
> *
> The handles on the Silky - in Photos, look like they may have a funky angle.
> </B><I>snip...</I><B>
> ...



I find the angle perfect, and I know what you mean too, I change the angle on many of my saw blades. The rubber is not soft as you might think, it's more like a car tire, real tough. I feel the rubber has an advanage over wood in that it gives a little traction on your hand, like using wonder gloves, it's easier to hold.
I don't care for the handle protrusion for climbing, if it's creates a hook, because ropes tend to get stuck on it.



> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> <B>
> I tried a Silky Zubat , didn't care for it that much. I got no complaint about the cutting, it was the handle I didn't like. The grip is too small for my hand to get a good grip. Another thing I didn't like about the grip was it felt kinda mushy on the pull stroke.</B>



The size is the same as a fanno and other 13" saws I've tried. And the handle is a hard rubber, I don't know what would make it feel mushy.
I agree about the scabbard, it is a problem.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 19, 2003)

The Zubat scabbard is lousy, so I use my regular pony saw scabbard.


----------



## duff (Aug 20, 2003)

*zubat*

On my Zubat scabbard, my ID hot purple electrical tape doubles as just enough additional cinch to rein the lazy snap. There's a place for it on nearly every tool...hard to loose or confuse...get your own color please.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 21, 2003)

Put the tape over the chinsey snap and that stupid part that rotates. 

Not only does that dump your saw every now and then, but the little screw falls out once a month.  

Don't mind Brian, he's perfect and has never done anything the least bit stupid, so when he thinks others are doing something like that he has no patience.


----------



## duff (Aug 21, 2003)

Um...chinsey?
Chintzy.
I tihinkzy.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 21, 2003)

I got a liscense to misspell, I got it after taking a poetry class.

The problem is that I only lerned doggeral, hiaku and iambic pentameter. It's been so long that I get them mixed up all the time.

Some would say my poetic liscense has expired.


----------



## Froggy (Aug 22, 2003)

*brushbandit handsaw*

Anyone use a brushbandit hand saw. I used one the other day. It was very light and sharp. cut real well.
BB


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 27, 2003)

I got my Zubat today!!!! Won't need it much tomorrow and Fri. as I have removals. Next week though, lots-O-prunin'! Yippeeee It fits pretty loose in the scabard so I recon I'll have to read some previous post and figure out how to snug it up. 
'Bout time I got one!

-Mike-


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Brian for the tips. Like a kid at Christmas, I had to hook it up to my saddle right away. It'll take me a while to get the feel for the quick draw! 

I haven't been keeping up w/ A.S. as much lately but remember seeing someone's picture of the Zubat's scabbard altered w/ leg straps. Guess I should start looking. . . .  

-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 27, 2003)

Has anyone tried that leg-strap scabbard? I assume it is only for trims...

It looks kinda odd to me.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2003)

Just get some plastic putty and build up the mouth of the scabbard.

Lotsa electric tape on that clip keeps it from releasing...most of the time. Ad tapeing the swivel will keep it from dumping the saw too.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 27, 2003)

Mike.

What I meant about the Zubat's handle being mushy wasn't the right choice of words.

Like I said the handle is just a little small for my hands. The curve in the handle just doesn't have a good feel for me. To get a good grip on the Zubat I have to hold basically the butt end of the handle in my hand. On the pull stroke especially on dead material the handle has some give in it that I just don't feel comfortable with.

Different strokes for different folks when it comes to hand tools


----------

